#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  狼之樂園協作平台重新出發

## 狼王白牙

*[spacer=10]2009/04/28 狼之樂園協作平台重新出發*


*[spacer=5]原狼之樂園百科，改名為狼之樂園協作平台。*

*[spacer=8]網址於 http://wolfbbs.net/wiki* 

*[spacer=8]狼之樂園論壇通過註冊的會員都可以成為編輯者 (編輯前必需先登入狼之樂園論壇)* 


*[spacer=5]我們改良了以下優點:*

*[spacer=10]與狼之樂園論壇通用的BBCode代碼、計算會員的貢獻程度、*

*[spacer=10]所見即所得編輯器.... 更多優點請持續留意*


*[spacer=10]發現需要完善的地方嗎？立刻動爪編輯吧  別忘了先閱讀方針指引喔*

----------

